# Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

So jetzt mal ein komplett anderes und sehr komplexes Thema:

Ich will mich hier mal informieren, was alles dazugehört, wenn man ein Tages-/Wochenkarten Gewässer spezialisiert auf Karpfen aufbauen möchte. Dazu sind mir bisher folgende Bereiche durch den Kopf gegangen und nun möchte ich hier mal einwenig Feedback von Angler einholen, die mit solchen Gewässern Erfahrungen gemacht haben!

- Rechtliche Situation solcher Gewässer in D, speziell in Bayern? Muß der Besitzer Nachweise im Bereich Teichwirtschaft erbringen?

-Ist es überhaupt möglich ein solch rein privates und kommerziell geführtes Gewässer rentabel zu führen?

- Was erwartet ein ambitionierter Karpfenangler von solch einem Gewässer in Sachen Größe, Bedingungen und Besatz?

Natürlich geht es nicht rein um die Beantwortung meiner Fragen, sondern insbesondere auch um alles, was ich noch nicht erwähnt/bedacht habe!

Alles, was euch dazu einfällt, einfach posten bitte!

Vielen Dank


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Kenne weder die Bay. Gesetze,noch bin ich Karpfenangler.:m

Wie sieht es aus mit Entnahmepflicht?
Gibt (gab) es nicht ein Nachtangelverbot?


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Du wirst MillionenToni mit der Nummer, da sicher 90% aller Carphunter die Fänge eh wieder in Deinen Teich feuern 

Einmal Kaufen --- 500 x wieder,..-verkaufen...na wenn dat nich glatt geht 


Gruß Toxe

P.S. Sorry für OT


----------



## rainerle (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Schau Dir den Schnackensee in der Nähe von Gunzenhausen an - da kannst Du Dir vorab in etwa ein Bild machen. 

Rechtliche Situation über den Bayrischen Landesfischereiverband abklären / erfragen.

Generell kommt es auch auf den Pachtvertrag mit dem Eigentümer an - ausser Du hast ein Gewässer im Eigentum.


----------



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

@rainer: 

der schnackensee ist nich wirklich groß oder? Zumindest beim Google sieht der nich grad riesig aus! 

Allgmeine sind auch die Paylakes in F oftmals relativ klein. 10 - 20 Angler Maximum hab ich da im Kopf und ich red da etz net von den großen bekannten Gewässern.

Meine Planung bezieht sich auf eine 3-Weiherkette. Die einzelnen Weiher sind nicht wirklich groß (0,7-1ha), dafür aber relativ tief (bis 4,5m) für unsere Verhältnisse. 

Nun liegen die schon seit Jahren brach und dienen rein als Biberparadies. 

Nicht vergessen, es handelt sich bis dato nur um ein paar Gedankengänge meinerseits und die möchte ich mit eurem Feedback vertiefen. Also erwartet jetzt nicht ein ausgearbeitetes Konzept! Dafür hab ich ja diesen Thread erstellt, um Infos für eben ein solches Konzept zu sammeln!


----------



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

€: Die Pacht kann ich nur schätzen. Ich bin bereits Mitpächter des vierten Weihers des Besitzers. Dieser mit vergleichbarer Größe zu den anderen Dreien kostet im Jahr 900€. Damit würd ich mal schätzen, dass die drei Weiher eine Pacht von ca. 3000€ kosten werden. Dazu kommt noch ein Schloßgraben, den man durchaus als Zuchtweiher nutzen kann! Dieser hat auch eine direkte Verbindung zu der Weiherkette.


----------



## Lupus (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Hallo,
Ein Karpfenangler erwartet mal mind. Ruge und eine gepflegte Anlage aber vor allem auch Karpfen in...ich vermute jetzt mal...einer gewissen Größe! Damit du Gewinn produzierst muss schon mind. ein 40iger drinn rum schwimmen ehre größer!

Die allermeisten Karpfenangler werden C&R betreiben wollen und du wirst auch keum Kundschaft für das Fischen und schlachten von Satzkarpfen finden wie man das von Forellenteichen kennt!
Dann aber wirst du schwierigkeiten mit dem Gesetz bekommen! Ich denke die wenigen Paylakes in Deutschland werden in irgendeiner Form "halblegal" wirtschaften..das stellt natürlich ein gewisses Risiko dar falls dudamit deinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten willst!
Willst du Geld verdienen musst du noch an etliche andere Dinge denken, z.B. eine Homepage, den Einkauf und die Zucht von großen Fischen Leihgerät,  etc. etc. In irgendeiner Karpfenzeitschrift war mal ein Artikel zu dem Thema! Kannst ja mal schauen ob du den irgendwo findest!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Zur rechtlichen Situation kann ich nichts beisteuern. Man kann sich ja an den franz. Seen orientieren und man sollte auch die engl. Angler mit ins Visier nehmen. 
Ich befürchte aber, dass  Arbeitsaufwand und Einnahmen in einem schlechten Verhältnis stehen werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Zur rechtlichen Situation kann ich nichts beisteuern. Man kann sich ja an den franz. Seen orientieren und man sollte auch die engl. Angler mit ins Visier nehmen.
> Ich befürchte aber, dass Arbeitsaufwand und Einnahmen in einem schlechten Verhältnis stehen werden.


 

Chris,#h

was hat die rechtliche Situation in Deutschland mit
ausländischen Gewässern zu tun?#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



lekdas schrieb:


> - Was erwartet ein ambitionierter Karpfenangler ?




Eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Bayerische Fischereigesetz. Es sei denn, jeder gefangene Karpfen wird entnommen.

Für einen Paylake hättest Du Dir kein schlechteres BL aussuchen können.


----------



## rainerle (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Nun so ist es nicht ganz,
am Schnackers funtioniert das ganz gut (mit dem "Entnehmen" oder doch besser zurücksetzen). Deshalb soll er sich ja am Schnackers orientieren (was die rechtliche Absicherung betrifft).

Zum anderen mag man es kaum glauben Lekdas - aber der Schnackers hat ca. 6 ha +. Das ist satt. Und mehr als 10 bis max. 15 Plätze auf 5 bis 7 ha würde ich nicht machen.

Der Besatz bedingt nicht unbedingt 40er. Entscheidend für viele ist, dass sie Nachts durchangeln dürfen (in MF in den großen Gewässern, da Verbandsgewässer, nicht erlaubt) und das man den Fisch ohne Ängste zurücksetzen darf / kann. 2 Gründe für mich, weshalb ich doch öfters (meist in Vor- und Nachsaison) mit meinem Junior am Schnackers fische. Während der schönen Monate ist mir dann doch zuviel los.


----------



## kitkat (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Ich denke das Du keinen passionierten Karpfenangler an so einen kleinen See zum angeln bekommst.Und wenn doch werden es wohl die wenigsten seien.
Das ist meine Meinung über die Gesetzeslage kann ich dir nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Tobi94 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Könnte man nicht einfach das Mindestmaß extrem hoch setzten? Damit wäre dann ja jeder gefangene Fisch untermaßig... Ist das rechtens?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Ganz klar:
Nein. 
Siehe dazu das klare und eindeutige Interview mit dem Ministerium zur Gesetzeslage in Bayern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Dass das an manchen Gewässern (noch) anders gehandhabt wird, liegt schlicht daran, dass da geltendes Recht nicht um- oder durchgesetzt wird.

Ist aber klar rechtswidrig.........


----------



## rainerle (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Sorry Thomas,

wo liest Du das raus, dass das Schonmaß nicht in ein "Entnahmefenster" angepasst werden kann?

Ich lese / kenne das so, dass es noch immer in der Verantwortung des Fischereirechtinhabers liegt. Begründungen jetzt mal hin oder her weshalb er das so einrichtet. Die stehen (noch) nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas,
> 
> wo liest Du das raus, dass das Schonmaß nicht in ein "Entnahmefenster" angepasst werden kann?
> 
> Ich lese / kenne das so, dass es noch immer in der Verantwortung des Fischereirechtinhabers liegt. Begründungen jetzt mal hin oder her weshalb er das so einrichtet. Die stehen (noch) nicht zur Diskussion.




Würdet Ihr Euch auch mal für die Angelpolitik interessieren, dann wüsstet Ihr, dass das moderne Karpfenangeln in Bayern bald der vergangenheit angehört. Genau wie die C&R Gewohnheiten vieler Raubfischangler.
Das ist alles bei uns nachzulesen.

In der Tat sind zur Zeit sog. Küchenfenster für Karpfen eingerichtet, mit der Begründung " wichtiger Laichfisch". 
Da der Sinn des Gesetzes ist, C&R zu verhindern, haben wir natürlich nachgefragt, ob solche Ausnahmen generell genehmigt werden. Bisher haben wir keine Antwort.

Man darf aber getrost davon ausgehen, dass solche Ausnahmen unter der Rubrik Spezitum zu verbuchen sind.

Grundsätzlich ist das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische in Bayern verboten. Ausnahmen müssen begründet sein und dürfen natürlich nicht dem Gesetz ( Verhindern von C&R) zuwider laufen. 

Schaut einfach ab und zu mal ins Politikforum, besser noch, bekommt alle mal den Hintern hoch und helft in den Vereinen mit, so einen Schwachsinn zu verhindern.


----------



## rainerle (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Zum ersten hab ich den verlinkten Tröd, explizit das Interview nachgelesen!

Zum zweiten war ich bis 31.12.2011 in der Vorstandschaft meines Vereines aktiv tätig!

Zum dritten fehlt mir immer noch die Passage, wo das steht (siehe Post von mir)

Zum vierten müssen solche Maßnahmen eben nicht ausdrücklich genehmigt werden! Wenn ja, wo steht das?

Zum fünften habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn man mich zitiert, nur sollte man dann auch auf meinen Post / Frage eingehen und nicht platt irgendwelche Mutmaßungen in den Raum stellen. 

Alles klar Ralle??!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Zudem steht das in direktem Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz, nicht nur in Bayern, in allen Bundesländern, denn hier wird ja gezielt C&R betrieben und das kann in D niemand rechtfertigen. Warum wohl gibt es das in D noch nicht?

Beispiel sei hier eine recht bekannte Forellenanlage in der Nähe des Nürburgringes. Da stand auf der Gewässerkarte, dass Störe zurückzusetzen sind. nach einer Anzeige fehlt dieser Satz jetzt, warum wohl?


----------



## rainerle (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Frei nach Lammert / Psychoanalytiker:

Der Mensch glaubt leichter eine große Lüge als eine kleine Lüge, man muss sie nur häufig genug wiederholen!!


----------



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

- Die Größe der Weiher ist auch mein größter Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit! Nur die absolute Idylle ist da noch dagegen zu verwenden! 

- Der Aufwand is sicher nicht wenig! Ich kann da aber viel auf Hilfe von Bekannten hoffen und Gerätschaften sind aus der vergangenen Zucht an den Weiher noch reichlich vorhanden. Auch schweres Gerät ist vor Ort.

- C&R und die gesamte Problematik will ich hier nicht breittreten. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es wunderbar funktioniert, wenn man da nicht drüber redet. Das man da in dem Umfang kontrolliert wird von Personen, deren Motivation lediglich das Verhindern von C&R ist, ist so wahrscheinlich wie ein Lottogewinn. Wir handhaben das sowohl im Verein, als auch am Privatweiher schon immer so (20 Jahre+). Die Entnahme soll eh jedem Angler selbst überlassen bleiben, den Kilopreis kann man ja selbst steuern.

Wenn ich jetzt an die Menge der Angler an den Gewässern denke, dann muß ich sagen, dass ich da schon etwas optimistischer bin. Ich denk mal schon, dass an einem Weiher mit einem Hektar mehr als nur 2 Angler Platz haben. Mehr als 5 finde ich dann aber auch übertrieben. 

Krass is halt auch die Möglichkeit die vorhandenen Fremdenzimmer, ca 50m von den Gewässern entfernt, zu nutzen. Diese sind modern und mit 30€ die Nacht auch nicht zu teuer. Wer noch nobler will, kann auch im Schloß nächtigen.

Es soll ja nicht zu 100% auf Karpfenangler fixiert sein. Man könnte da auch Kurzurlaube verbringen usw. Der Karpfenangler an sich ist aber wohl sowas wie ein Premiumkunde, der für gutes Gewässer und Fische auch einen entsprechenden Preis zahlen würde. Ein Familienvater zahlt keine besonderen Preise für sich und seine 2 Söhne, wenn diese noch eher mit Sandburgenbauen beschäftigt sind. 

Es is ja offensichtlich, dass ich da in der Denkphase noch ganz am Anfang stehe, aber schon Danke für die lebendige Diskussion!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Zum ersten hab ich den verlinkten Tröd, explizit das Interview nachgelesen!
> 
> Zum zweiten war ich bis 31.12.2011 in der Vorstandschaft meines Vereines aktiv tätig!
> 
> ...



Zum ersten hast Du es vielleicht gelesen, sicher aber nicht verstanden

Zum zweiten: Ja und ? Was glaubst Du wieviel Nichtwissen in manchen Vorständen herrscht und wieviel Schindluder getrieben wird. Das muss auf Dich natürlich nicht zutreffen, aber alleine die Tatsache in einer Vorstandschaft gewesen zu sein, qualifiziert noch nicht. 

Zum dritten kannst Du das aus fast jeder Passage herauslesen. Alle Maßnahmen des Hegepflichtigen dienen der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegezieles. Ein Paylake fällt garantiert nicht darunter.

Zitat:

*Redaktion:*
Ist es richtig, dass der §11 vorrangig zur Vermeidung der strittigen Praxis des _catch & release _erlassen wurde, und dass dieser § 11 mit Unterstützung und/oder Zustimmung der Anglerverbände erlassen wurde?

*Herr Braun:*
§ 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG entspricht im Wesentlichen dem bisherigen  Rechtsstand. Das Zurücksetzen eines fangfähigen Fischs ist schon seit  vielen Jahren an die Erfüllung des Hegeziels und die Beachtung des  Tierschutzrechts gebunden. Hinzugekommen ist lediglich die ausdrückliche  Forderung nach einer entsprechenden Entscheidung des  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten. Diese Forderung entspricht der  Gesetzeslage. Danach ist nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte zur Hege  und damit zu entsprechenden Vorgaben berechtigt und verpflichtet. Der  Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und  Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt. Schon nach dem Gesetz kann  nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger  Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht. Die  Ergänzung des § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG soll diese Rechtslage deutlich machen  und unmissverständlich in der Fischerei verankern.* Sie dient damit der  Abwehr des „catch & release“, sichert eine fischwaid- und  tierschutzgerechte Angelpraxis und hat die Billigung des  Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e. V. gefunden.*


Zum vierten habe ich geschrieben, dass wir diesbezüglich nachgefragt haben un berichten, sobald wir eine Antwort bekommen.

Zum fünften tut es mir Leid, wenn Dir meine Antworten nicht gefallen. Das ändert nichts daran, dass diese Antworten den Stand der Gesetzeslage in Bayern wiederspiegeln. 

Und zum sechsten ist es mehr als fahrlässig, dem Fragesteller nicht dringend davon abzuraten. Er wird eine ganze Menge Geld investieren müssen und hat keine Chance, das jemals wieder herauszubekommen, wenn ihm sein Paylake dichtgemacht wird. 

Studieren (der Gesetze)  geht über Ignorieren, auch wenn das viele Bayern nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Und ganz wichtig: selbst wenn du sowas durch bekommst... Meinst du wirklich du hast noch Zeit dazu, dich selbst ans Wasser zu setzen??

Der Preis wäre mir dann doch zu hoch...


----------



## Harry48 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Noch eine Kleinigkeit von meiner Seite, nachdem ich diesen Tread aufmerksam geles habe.

Eins ist zu Ralle`s Ausführungen noch zu ergänzen.
Nachdem hier im Board nicht nur Angler dein Vorhaben lesen, ist davon Auszugehen, dass eben gerade jetzt einige Mitglieder von bekannten "Kormoranschutz Verbänden" |supergri deinen Tread sehr gut verfolgen.

Solange wir hier in D einschlägige Gesetze zu beachten haben, kann man das ganze auch nich mit anderen Ländern vergleichen.

Für das Geld das du da investieren möchtes, kannst du dir einige Ausflüge ins benachbarte F leisten und deine Freizeit so gestalten.

Ratschläge und Kritig sind immer sinnvoll solange sie sich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorschriften bewegen 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir viel Feingefühl und Glück 

Petri


----------



## K.K.1978 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

FINGER WEG!

1. Die Gewerbeanmeldung wird schon ein Problem, denn als Paylake wird das nicht zugelassen. Es kann also nur in Form eines Fischzuchtbetriebes was werden.
2. Dafür braucht man einen Befähigungsnachweis, dass man mit der Kreatur Fisch sachgerecht umgehen kann. In der Regel langt die Sportfischereiprüfung.
3. Auch in so einem Betrieb ist es nicht erlaubt fangfähige Fische auszusetzten um sie anschließend wieder raus zu fangen.
4. Maßnahmen zum Gewässer- und Grundwasserschutz müssen nachgewiesen werden.
5. Ehe es los gehen kann, ist man eine Menge Geld los. Nicht nur an den Fischbesatz ist zu denken.
6. Bekommt man dies über den Verkauf von Tageskarten wieder rein. Die dürfen auch nicht zu teuer sein! Außerdem ist der See im Winter bestimmt nicht gut besucht. Womöglich muss man Monate ohne Einnahmen ausharren.
7. Und es kommen Neider, Schwarzangler, Grüne...!

Die rechtlichen Grundlagen wurden ja schon zu genüge geschildert.


----------



## lekdas (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



K.K.1978 schrieb:


> FINGER WEG!
> 
> 1. Die Gewerbeanmeldung wird schon ein Problem, denn als Paylake wird das nicht zugelassen. Es kann also nur in Form eines Fischzuchtbetriebes was werden.
> 2. Dafür braucht man einen Befähigungsnachweis, dass man mit der Kreatur Fisch sachgerecht umgehen kann. In der Regel langt die Sportfischereiprüfung.
> ...




zu 1. Die Kette war bereits für viele Jahre als Zucht angemeldet, daher sollte die Gewerbeanmeldung machbar sein.

zu 2. Alles vorhanden!

zu 3. man darf also keine fangfähigen Fische aussetzen? Dann macht sich unser und wahrscheinlich jeder Fischereiverein strafbar!

zu 4. da wären Details sehr hilfreich, aber grundsätzlich ist das logisch und muß dann auch umsetzbar sein!

zu 5. Ist das nicht bei jedem Gewerbe so?

zu 6. Das es ein Saisongeschäft ist, ist klar und machts sicher nicht einfach! Die Rentabilität ist sehr fraglich.

zu 7. Ähm ja, das ganze gehört einer Naturschutzstiftung. Wir dürften da nicht wohnen, wenn wir nicht die selbe Einstellung wie die Besitzer teilen würden. Schwarzfischer kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, weil die Weiher doch sehr gut einsehbar sind für uns und wir da auch täglich zu Gange sind.

Zu der rechtlichen Debatte will ich nur kurz noch erwähnen, dass man bei der Anmeldung eines Tageskartengewässers natürlich alle Forderung bzw. rechtliche Anforderungen des Verbandes und der Behörden erfüllen muß. Es hat ja keinen Wert, schon vor Genehmigung auf Konfrontation zu gehen. Auch danach müssen die geltenden Bestimmungen eingehalten werden. Ich werd mich nicht anders verhalten, wie andere Betreiber.

Ob hier Big Brother mitliest oder nicht, ist mir egal. Ich hab und werde auch nicht bekannt geben, um welche Anlage es sich handelt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



> 2. Dafür braucht man einen Befähigungsnachweis, dass man mit der Kreatur Fisch sachgerecht umgehen kann. In der Regel langt die Sportfischereiprüfung.


Nein, das reicht eben nicht zwangsweise für den gewerblichen Bereich.

Für den privaten Bereich (als Angler) musst Du zwar die Sachkunde besitzen und an Hand der auch handeln - aber du musst keine Sachkunde nachweisen.

Für den gewerblichen Bereich wird z. B. eine Ausbildung als Fischwirt/meister etc. als ausreichend angesehen.


Daher kann man z. B. in Baden-Württemberg an entsprechend geführten Anlagen (Fopu) ohne Schein/Prüfung angeln, wenn da jemand vor Ort ist, der den Sachkundenachweis (Fischwirt/meister) besitzt, um gegebenenfalls eingreifen zu können.

Dabei handelt es sich dann rechtlich auch nicht um "Angeln", sondern um Fischverkauf.....

Dank der föderalen Struktur mit vielen "Verantwortlichen" in verschiedensten Ebenen ist so etwas nicht ansatzweise pauschal zu beantworten.

Auch wenn Du z. B. von einer Behörde sowas als Gewerbe zugelassen  bekommst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass Du sowas rechtssicher in Deinem Sinne führen kannst.

So etwas ohne fähige Fachanwälte anzufangen, ist juristischer wie wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord..

Gerade in der relativ kleinen Angelbranche ist der (Futter)Neid so groß, dass Du sicher damit rechnen musst, dass "Mitbewerber" eher noch als Tierschützer oder sonstige Dich da mit Anzeigen eindecken werden..

Wenn es da also in Bayern (gegen meine Überzeugung) auch über  einzelne (evtl. auch nur nachgeordnete) Behörden die Möglichkeit zur Umgehung in Bayern geltenden Rechtes zuerstmal geben sollte, wäre ich da dennoch mehr als vorsichtig und würde da zumindest kein eigenes Geld riskieren...........


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danach ist nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte zur Hege und damit zu entsprechenden Vorgaben berechtigt und verpflichtet. Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt. Schon nach dem Gesetz kann nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht.


Wenn ich das jetzt so mal nehme dann heißt das für mich :
der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Besitzer/Pächter) kann entscheiden was wieder zurück muß oder entnommen wird, soweit richtig?
Folge : das Mindestmaß könnte beliebig hoch gesetzt werden.

Meiner Meinung ist es ja auch erlaubt das Mindestmaß zu erhöhen, man darf es nur nicht verringern.


----------



## lekdas (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Ich versteh deine Aussagen und finde sie auch richtig. Nur will ich sicher nicht das bestehende Recht umgehen. Das wäre mir als Basis eines Gewerbes ebenfalls viel zu heikel. 

Das man bei Gründung eines Gewerbes mit doch nicht unerheblichem finanziellen Einsatz einen rechtlichen Beistand haben sollte, halt ich für selbstverständlich.

Mein Wissensstand bezüglich der Kenntnisse im Bereich Teichwirtschaft für ein Gewerbe im Fischwirtschaftsbereich (Verkauf der gefangenen Fische nach Gewicht!) ist der, dass man entweder selbst den Nachweis eines Teichwirtschaftslehrgangs erbringen muß oder nachweislich einen qualifizierten Mitarbeiter/Berater angibt. Falls das betreffende Gewässer nur als Sportangelgewässer genutzt wird und die Fische nach Fangbeschränkungen und Schonmaße nnicht mehr weiter bezahlt werden müssen, reicht die Fischereiprüfung.

Manchmal hat man v.a. als TE bei manchen Antworten das Gefühl, dass man wie ein kleines Kind behandelt wird. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass ich kein Jungspunt mehr bin und mir auch schon einiges themenbezogen durch den Kopf hab gehen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



> der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Besitzer/Pächter) kann entscheiden was wieder zurück muß oder entnommen wird, soweit richtig?



In Bayern nur dann, wenn das in der Hege entsprechend begründet ist, läuft dann im Normalfall über die Fischereifachberatung und die Behörden.

Als Bewirtschafter kannst du nicht einfach nach eigenem Belieben Mindestmaße verändern.

Auch Entscheidungen der Behörde sind aber jederzeit juristisch anfechtbar, gerade wenn nachweisbar ist, dass ein Hochsetzen von Mindestmaßen etc. nur dem Zweck dienen soll, illegales zurücksetzen von Fischen zu  ermöglichen bzw. zu legalisieren, die eigentlich entnommen werden müssten (jeder Fisch, der nicht explizit durch gesetzliche Schonmaß/Schonzeit geschont ist)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass ich kein Jungspunt mehr bin und mir auch schon einiges themenbezogen durch den Kopf hab gehen lassen.


Dann bleibt nur der Rat:
Lass es - auf jeden Fall in Bayern.
Je nachdem wo Du wohnst, ist das in Nachbarländern wesentlich einfacher (Frankreich, Tschechien etc.)..

In Deutschland allgemein und in Bayern insbesondere ist das eine Geschichte mit unabwägbaren juristischen und wirtschaftlichen Risiken.

Oder anders gesagt:
In Deutschland ist der Betrieb einer Anlage, die man bei Karpfenanglern allgemein als "Paylake" bezeichnet (meist mit zurücksetzen gefangener Karpfen) zumindest *nicht rechtssicher* zu betreiben..

Allerdings:
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...

Siehe dazu allerdings meine Bemerkung über den Neid in der Branche - früher oder später werden da Anzeigen kommen.

Ob von neidischen Kollegen, PETA oder sonstigen Leuten, die grade nix besseres zu tun haben..


----------



## lekdas (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

ja deine Ausführungen sind genau das Thema, dass mir am schwersten im Magen liegt. Es ist echt schade, dass unsere Gesellschaft so verbohrt ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Tja, als Angler wie als Gewerblicher in dem Bereich bist Du eben im Ausland besser aufgehoben..

Und in Deutschland halt in Bayern am schlechtesten...


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Nabend,


lekdas schrieb:


> - Rechtliche Situation solcher Gewässer in D, speziell in Bayern? Muß der Besitzer Nachweise im Bereich Teichwirtschaft erbringen?
> Rechtslage in Sachen C&R in Bayer ist klar. Umweg: Kein Küchenfenster sonder nur ein Schonmaß zB. 1,50m. Das klappt aber nur wenn du als Privatman "mal gelegentlich" Karten verkaufst.= keine Gewerbe. Soll das gewerblich laufen müßtest du nach meiner Kenntnis einen Bewirtschaftungsplan vorweisen.Dann kommste aber mit dem hohen Schonmaß nicht offz. durch. ( Ich beziehe mich das auf Aussagen mir bekannter Leute die ähnliches in Bayern praktizieren)
> 
> -Ist es überhaupt möglich ein solch rein privates und kommerziell geführtes Gewässer rentabel zu führen?
> ...


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Bewirtschafter kannst du nicht einfach nach eigenem Belieben Mindestmaße verändern.


Gut wie das in Bayern ist weiß ich nicht, ich meine aber das man Schonzeiten und Schonmaße verlängern/erhöhen kann, man darf nur die gesetzlichen Anforderungen unterschreiten!


----------



## antonio (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Gut wie das in Bayern ist weiß ich nicht, ich meine aber das man Schonzeiten und Schonmaße verlängern/erhöhen kann, man darf nur die gesetzlichen Anforderungen unterschreiten!




in den meisten fällen muß die fischereibehörde das aber absegnen.
du mußt also begründen warum du die maße hochsetzen willst.

antonio


----------



## K.K.1978 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das reicht eben nicht zwangsweise für den gewerblichen Bereich.
> 
> Für den privaten Bereich (als Angler) musst Du zwar die Sachkunde besitzen und an Hand der auch handeln - aber du musst keine Sachkunde nachweisen.
> 
> ...



Ja (in Bayern), dennoch habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht:
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich einen gepachteten See als Fischzucht angemeldet. Für die Anmeldung langte der Nachweis der Sportfischereiprüfung! Man wollte nur wissen, ob ich die Fische "sachgerecht" Töten kann.
Sinn und Zweck war für mich in erster Linie der Spass, 2. steuerliche Nutzung, 3. ev. mal Karten verkaufen.
Aufgehört habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen und Umzug.

Und Mindesmaße hin oder her, wer fangfähige Fische zurücksetzt macht sich strafbar. Gerade, wenn die Anlage öffentlich betrieben wird wäre ich vorsichtig!

Mir fallen da noch andere Dinge ein: Für eine längerfristige wirtschaftlich Planung braucht man entsprechende Pachtverträge. Wenn es nicht läuft, dann hat man u. U. jahrelange Kosten die getragen werden müssen.

Ich würde mich damit nicht ruinieren!


----------



## DerJonsen (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Ich rate dir auch ganz klar davon ab hier in Bayern sowas zu versuchen...

es würde dein wirtschaftlicher Ruin werden, da bin ich sicher. Erstmal die ganzen Kosten (ok bist ja kein Lausbub, aber so ganz bin ich mir trotzdem nicht sicher ob dir bewusst ist wieviel Arbeit da wie wenig Ertrag gegenübersteht)

Zumal die Gesetzeslage hier recht eindeutig ist. Es gibt wohl Ausnahmen und vllt könntest du auch ein Schonmaß erreichen von ab 50cm muss zurückgesetzt werden oder sowas(das gibt es, aber wahrschienlich sitzt der Schwager der Tante von deren Schwester bei der zuständigen Behörde , und bis du das durch hast, hast du viele Nerven, Bocksbeutel und andere Aufmerksamkeiten aufgewendet . ZUmal du dann trotzdem mit ständigen KOntrollen rechnen musst v.a. ohne Vitamin B...

Und der Tierschutz würde auch Kopf stehen, sobald das öffentlich werden würde. Okdu könntest das ganze einzäunen, aber gegen rechtsmäßige Kontrollen kannste dich eh nich wehren...

Du könntest das evtl als Geheimtipp aufziehen und quasi Karten nur an "empfohlene" Angler rausgeben, aber das ist eigtl keine Basis für einen Geschäftsbetrieb, im Gegenteil du lebst ständig im Stress dass dir irgendeiner der mitrkiegt dass im großen Maße released wird - ans Bein pinkelt! Ausserdem wäre das alles aber nicht professionell. Zumal eben in Zeiten von Inet es wirklich schwer wird dass sich das nich rumspricht und wenn die ersten Bilder von irgendwelchen Geltungssüchtigen im Netz auftauchen werden Fragen gestellt -und das muss dann nur einer öffentlich posten.(wenn der gleiche 45Pfünder - 7 mal von verschiedenen Leuten ins Netz gestellt wird, dann ist das doch recht eindeutig )

Such dir paar Freunde/Gleichgesinnte(für die Pacht), pflege und hege das Gewässer betreibe im stillen Kämmerchen ein C&R und hab Spass an deinen gesunden Fischen und es wird kein Schwein interessieren, aber versuch nicht damit reich zu werden.

Wäre trotzdem interessant ob du das ganze durchziehst und dann ab und an hier deine Erfahrungen postest, oder besser wir hören nie wieder was davon und wissen dass es einen weiteren gut bewirtschafteten See gibt, an dem eben nicht HInz und Kunz angeln darf/angeln geht!

Is aber nur meine Meinung #c  #h


----------



## lekdas (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Unterschätzen tu ich die anfallenden Arbeit und Investitionen rein in Vorleistung nicht. Es is viel zu machen und es wird sicher auch nicht billig! 

Das mit der rechtlichen Situation seh ich immernoch entspannt. Aber du hast natürlich recht damit, dass es durch das C&R und Fotos usw durchaus Probleme geben könnte. Zumal es hier ja schon alles in der Hand von Umweltorganisationen ist (gehör ich übrigends auch dazu!) Die drei Weiher sind nur unglaublich reizvoll und regen ungemein die Fanatsie an |kopfkrat. Im Moment gibt es da so ne Art Restbestand des letzten Besatzes von 05/06. Schöne Dinger dabei, leider ist uns der Zanderbestand wahrscheinlch fast komplett eingegangen letztes JAhr. Die Weiher verwildern sehr, auch durch den massiven Einsatz einer großen Biberfamilie. Also alles sehr idyllisch und fast schon wild. Die Grundcharaktere der Kette würd ich gar net verändern wollen. Ich wills nicht so gestalten wie die oft gesehenen englischen Karpfenseen (Horseshoe und co.), die dann kiesgebettete Angelplätze bieten. Nein, es is schon eher naturbelassen hier. Daher ist vllt die Fixierung auf Karpfen eher nachteilig, weil da die Ansprüche schon sher sehr hoch sind. 

Naja mal sehn, werd auf jeden Fall mal alle Infos sammeln und dann weitergucken...


----------



## Shortay (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Find ich klasse die idee, und bei allen diskussionen um gesetzte und c&r und bla. Bsp schnackensee klappts ja anscheinend auch. Und hey "wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt!" wenn sich nie jemand traut wird immer nur über risiken geredet, wenns klappt wär toll.
Wünsch dir viel glück bei deinen plänen  

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angel-Kai (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Ist ja schon 1 1/2 Jahre her. Vielleicht ist ja schon was passiert?
????????


----------



## rainerle (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Zumindest was das Bay.AVFiG §§11 /8 betrifft nicht. 
Man kann als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter noch immer Ausweitung von  Schonmaß / Zeit in geschlossenen Gewässern (definiert in Art. 2 / 1 BayFiG) so gestalten, wie man möchte (......da in der AVFiG ja ausdrücklich darauf verwiesen wird, dass Einschränkungen / Vorgaben - wie sie hier so schön immer wieder wiederholt wurden- eben für Gewässer nach BayFiG Art. 2 /1 nicht gelten. Dies lässt für den Gewässerbewirtschafter, solange sein Gewässer die Vorgabe von Art.2/1 BayFiG erfüllt, einen ziemlich großen Spielraum). Und zwar ganz ohne Fischereifachberatung, Kreisverwaltung,  Verband und Gedöns - so wie das einige hier ganz gern publik machen. Beispiele sowohl von Privat als auch von Vereinen für die legale und dauerhafte Ausnutzung dieser Regelung gibt es zu Genüge. 

In dem Sinne: könnte Lekdas zumindest was das Thema "Schonmaß-Erhöhung" betrifft beruhigt sein, wenn es sich um ein Gewässer im Sinne Art. 2 /1 BayFiG handelt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Zumindest was das Bay.AVFiG §§11 /8 betrifft nicht.
> Man kann als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter noch immer Ausweitung von Schonmaß / Zeit in geschlossenen Gewässern (definiert in Art. 2 / 1 BayFiG) so gestalten, wie man möchte (......da in der AVFiG ja ausdrücklich darauf verwiesen wird, dass Einschränkungen / Vorgaben - wie sie hier so schön immer wieder wiederholt wurden- eben für Gewässer nach BayFiG Art. 2 /1 nicht gelten. Dies lässt für den Gewässerbewirtschafter, solange sein Gewässer die Vorgabe von Art.2/1 BayFiG erfüllt, einen ziemlich großen Spielraum).


 
Dann versuche mal für einen Weiher in Mittelfranken ein Schonmaß für Waller oder einen Küchenkorridor für Karpfen genehmigt zu bekommen. Viel Vergnügen.

Unser Vereinsvorsitzender ist ein alter Hase, das hat aber auch nicht geholfen. Die Untere Fischereibehörde genehmigt die Erlaubnisscheine nur ohne Küchenkorridor, ohne Erweiterung der Schonzeiten und Schonmaße.


----------



## rainerle (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Gib mir Deine Email-Addi und ich schick Dir nen Scan meiner Papiere - und ich  würde mir mal den GesetzesText genau durchlesen und wenn man es dann immer noch nicht versteht würd ich einfach mal einen RA bitten, mir diesen Text zu erklären! 

Man(n) muß sich sich keine Erweiterungen der Schonmaße bei geschlossenen Gewässersystemen (das "geschlossene Gewässersystem" ist relativ klar in Art2 BayFiG definiert) genehmigen lassen. 

Wenn Euer "alter Haase Vereinsvorsitzender" so minderbemittelt ist und die Schonmaße auf den ersten Seiten der Karte quasi übergreifend geltend macht ist das logisch, sobald eben Fließgewässer oder nicht ablassbare stehende Gewässer (Baggerweiher) beinhaltet sind. Deshalb kommen eben zuerst die staatlichen Schonmaße als generell gültig und für Gewässer gem. Art.2 BayFiG wird eben genau auf diesen Gewässererlaubnisschein für bestimmte Fischarten  Schonzeit und Schonmaß nach Belieben (nach oben) eingetragen. Und das bekommt man so genehmigt und zweifelst Du es immer noch an rufe ich hiermit 500 Euro als Wetteinsatz aus. Ich leg Dir  die gültige Jahreskarte von Vereinsgewässern vor (genehmigt vom Verband, Regierungsbezirk und "untere Fischereibehörde des Landkreises) und Du drückst mir den Pflaumenfarbenen in die Hand - ist ja von mir aus nicht soweit nach Fürth da bleibt nach SpritGeld und "Ausfallentschädigung" noch ordentlich was für mich hängen.

Mich kotzt das allmählich wirklich an, dass hier jeder was rumsülzt. Die einen führen ein Interview mit dem LFV-Vertreter, der antwortet lt. Gesetzestext und die Interviewer gehen nicht tiefer in den Text und sagen: "Fenstermaß" geht generell nicht!. Die anderen haben noch nie in der Vorstandschaft gearbeitet, hören von Ihrem "alten Hasen Vorstand" dass er das probiert hat (was ich bei einem "alten" Vorstand sowieso erstmal anzweifle) und wenn er es nicht schafft kann das auch niemand anders bekommen - quasi "Lex practica". So ein BullShit! Ja schmiert denn unser Vorstand den Verband, die Fischereifachberatung der Regierung MF und dann am Schluss für den finalen Stempel auch noch die "untere Fischereibehörde" des Landkreises, damit wir ein "SperrFensterSchonmaß" von 60 bis 90 cm bei Karpfen in unserem 3,5 ha Vereinsweiher bekommen (seit 2010)?

ps.: es soll sogar Vereine in Mittelfranken geben, welche Pachtgewässer in anderen Regierungsbezirken besitzen und auf diese Gewässer die Regelungen des mittelfränkischen Verbandes anwenden und diese eben mit dem Verweis, dass sie hier den Weisungen des Verbandes Folge leisten müssen. Soweit dies in einer "Reduzierung" / "Einschränkung" der Bedingungen mündet wird dies dem anderen Fischereiverband relativ am Hinterteil vorbei gehen. Drehen wir aber nun mal den Fall um: in der Oberpfalz ist die "Küchenfenster-Regelung" von Verbandsseite und von der Fachberatung der Regierung noch nicht gekippt, soll heißen: ein Fenstermaß für Gewässer und bestimmte Fischarten einzutragen in einen Erlaubnisschein stellt kein Problem dar. Sollte nun ein Oberpfälzer FV ein Pachtgewässer in Mittelfranken haben und dort nach Oberpfälzer "Verfahrensweise" ein Küchenfenster einrichten möchte ich den Aufschrei im Verband und von der Fachberatung hören und dass obschon der Oberpfälzer nichts anderes macht, als einige Fischereivereine aus Mittelfranken in der Oberpfalz - er wendet nämlich geltendes Recht seines Verbandes / Regierungsbezirkes auf Gewässer an, welche in einem örtlich anderen Regierungsbezirk sind. Wie krank manche Vereins(vorstände) und wie leicht "abzuspeisen" manche Mitglieder in Vereinen sind, sieht man ja an Deinem Verein und eben diesen mir bekannten Vereinen, welche Pachtgewässer in der Oberpfalz haben. Das ist ungefähr das Gleiche, als würde ein Niederländer in Deutschland in einem Kaffee sitzen und kiffen, die Polizei kommt vorbei und kassiert ihn ein und der Holländer würde sich darauf berufen, dass die deutschen Gesetze für ihn nicht gelten und sie ihm nichts könnten, da er ja Niederländer sei und deshalb das "Recht" zum kiffen hätte. Nur da würde sich jeder an den Kopf langen - bei den oben dargestellten Sachverhalten nimmt es die Mehrheit als "Gottgegeben" hin und huldigen dabei noch die ach so tolle Arbeit und Weisheit ihres Vorstandes.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Man(n) muß sich sich keine Erweiterungen der Schonmaße bei geschlossenen Gewässersystemen (das "geschlossene Gewässersystem" ist relativ klar in Art2 BayFiG definiert) genehmigen lassen.


 
Zieh dir mal den Thread rein, den ich selbst vergangenes Jahr eröffnet habe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

Ossipeters Post auf Seite 5 gibt die wesentlichen Umstände wieder, die auch für 2014 gelten:

Zitat:
_"Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass diese Umsetzung angeblich vom Bayer. Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten angeleiert wurde, dann an die Fachberatung für das Fischereiwesen (Sitz im gleichen Haus wie der Verband) zur Durchführung weitergeleitet wurde, die das Ganze über die Landratsämter an die Fischereivereine verschicken liessen ,mit dem Vermerk, dass die Vereine begründete Änderungsanträge stellen müssen, wenn sie andere als die gesetzlichen Schonmaße oder Schonzeiten haben möchten (Bisher war es möglich über die gesetzl. zu gehen.) und dass es zu keiner Genehmigung der Erlaubnisscheine kommt, wenn diese nicht diesen Erfordernissen entspricht und dies vorher nicht bekannt war , frägt man sich wieder mal, wie die Basis damit umgehen soll??"_



rainerle schrieb:


> Die anderen haben noch nie in der Vorstandschaft gearbeitet, hören von Ihrem "alten Hasen Vorstand" dass er das probiert hat (was ich bei einem "alten" Vorstand sowieso erstmal anzweifle) und wenn er es nicht schafft kann das auch niemand anders bekommen - quasi "Lex practica". So ein BullShit!


 
Vorweg: Ich war 9 Jahre Vorstand eines Fischereivereins, bevor ich nach Mittelfranken zog.

Offensichtlich bist du schlauer, als alle anderen. Alle mir bekannten Vereine mussten den Küchenkorridor für Karpfen, auch für geschlossene Gewässer, ab 2013 streichen. 

Nenne mir einen Verein in Mittelfranken, der noch einen Küchenkorridor hat. Bitte mit entsprechendem Nachweis. 

*Aber Vorsicht*: Ich werde genau mit diesem Nachweis auf die Fischereibehörde zugehen und nachfragen, warum wir den Korridor für unseren 12ha-Weiher (war explizit nur gültig für dieses Gewässer) streichen mussten. Der Verein könnte darauf hin (falls er den Behörden bisher durchgerutscht ist) ganz schnell den Korridor los sein.

Aber wenn du das entspannt siehst, her mit den Informationen.

Übrigens: Unser Verein hatte den Korridor öffentlich einsehbar in Internet auf der Seite mit den Infoblättern publiziert und ich hatte darauf hier im Forum hingewiesen. Darauf hin wurde ich von 2 Personen aus Starnberg angemailt und darauf hingewiesen, dass dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit wäre und wir dies bitte zügig korrigieren sollten.


----------



## rainerle (25. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*

Mach Dir die Mühe, komm vorbei (und vergiss den pflaumenfarbenen nicht - sollte ja kein Problem sein, wenn Du Dir so sicher bist, dass kein Verein in Mittelfranken für einen "Weiher" ein Fenstermaß eingetragen bekommt ) und schau dir meine Papiere und die meines Sohnes von "unserem" Verein an. Ich kann und bin auch bereit das von mir behauptete zu beweisen, Du musst nur bereit sein die "Beweise" einzusehen. Und lass das lächerliche ".....aber sei vorsichtig....." - wir / unser Verein hat weder jemanden geschmiert noch die Papiere "getürkt". Ich warte gerne auf einen Terminvorschlag Deinerseits - ich fahr auch gerne zu Dir und bring meine Papiere mit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. November 2013)

*AW: Aufbau eines Paylakes in D?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Mach Dir die Mühe, komm vorbei (und vergiss den pflaumenfarbenen nicht - sollte ja kein Problem sein, wenn Du Dir so sicher bist, dass kein Verein in Mittelfranken für einen "Weiher" ein Fenstermaß eingetragen bekommt ) und schau dir meine Papiere und die meines Sohnes von "unserem" Verein an. Ich kann und bin auch bereit das von mir behauptete zu beweisen, Du musst nur bereit sein die "Beweise" einzusehen. Und lass das lächerliche ".....aber sei vorsichtig....." - wir / unser Verein hat weder jemanden geschmiert noch die Papiere "getürkt". Ich warte gerne auf einen Terminvorschlag Deinerseits - ich fahr auch gerne zu Dir und bring meine Papiere mit.


 
Ich glaube dir, dass dein Verein das Küchenfenster genehmigt bekommen hat. Habe dir doch sogar eine PN geschrieben mit einem Beispiel, das ich auch kenne. Allerdings unterstelle ich, dass da jemand nicht so genau hingeschaut hat und das Fenster weg ist, sobald die Behörde darauf aufmerksam wird.

Was ich brauche ist der Name deines Vereins und des Gewässers, um die Behörde zur Rede zu stellen. Das Beispiel, das ich kenne, werde ich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht nutzen.

Ich drehe also den Spieß um: Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass euer Küchenfenster auf sicherem Fundament steht, schicke mir eine PN mit den Details. Wenn darauf hin unser Verein das Fenster genehmigt bekommt, komme ich mit 'nem Hunderter vorbei. Versprochen! Es kann ja nix passieren. #h

Oder doch nicht so sicher?


----------

